

IE9 beta not enough to keep IE market share over 60% mark - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/10/ie9-beta-not-enough-to-keep-ie-market-share-over-60-mark.ars

======
Groxx
Well... yeah. It's a beta. At 0.1% use across the internet, that's not too bad
of a market presence for a beta, really, but betas just plain don't count
noticeably.

I quite like Ars' list of browsers. IE combined comes out at ~17%, as opposed
to just below 60% universally.

~~~
cninja
One thing I always find interesting is that the % of Opera users on Ars is
always close to the universal %. I always assumed that Opera users were more
technical, and therefore more likely to visit the Ars site, than the average
user.

~~~
lmkg
By universal, do you mean the US average or the world average? Opera is very
popular in some parts of Europe like Russia and Scandinavia, and significantly
less popular in the Anglosphere. The higher use among technical users could
push it Opera representation from the US average to the world average.

~~~
cninja
The article provided "universal" and Ars specific stats. All the % are
drastically different between the two, except Opera.

------
ajg1977
The most interesting part of these figures is that despite the growth of iOS
devices and Mac market share, Safari is virtually flat and now only the second
most popular Webkit based browser.

~~~
code_duck
Apple hasn't pushed Safari on Windows very effectively, even with a decent
version of Safari 5. I like Safari and Chrome on the Mac equally, but Chrome
on Windows feels more natural than Safari to me.

Chrome has been quite successful on Windows, and of course Windows users
greatly outnumber Mac users. I think this accounts for those numbers.

~~~
lambda
I think Safari for Windows isn't really something that Apple cares if people
use much. It's not like they make much money for it directly. But it does mean
that designers who work on Windows can test for Safari compat without the
expense of a Mac, which greatly increases the chances of websites being tested
on Safari.

I agree, Chrome for Windows is a lot better than Safari. On my Mac, I use
Chrome and Safari about 50-50 (my RSS feeds are still in Safari, which is a
large part of why I still use it). Chrome's extensions have been making me
slowly drift towards Chrome, but there are still some Safari features I find
nice (like Reader, Safari's adaptation of the Readability bookmarklet).

~~~
code_duck
Yeah, that's the thing - Apple doesn't seem to care whether people on Windows
use Safari, even though they took the time to make decent version of it.
Google, on the other hand, really wants Windows users to use Chrome.

I'm exactly the same, 50-50 Safari/Chrome when using my Mac. Well, plus maybe
3% Opera and 5% Firefox. I mainly like Safari's Top Sites page, it's pretty
slick.

